
Last Night, My Uber Driver Said He Was Going to Rape and Kill Me - sfslim
http://sfist.com/2015/10/16/last_night_my_uber_driver_said_he_w.php
======
LukeHoersten
I switched to Lyft after having a verbally abusive driver. Uber support kept
giving me canned responses. Finally I got a human over email and asked if I
and my wife could be blocked from the driver. They said no, just cancel the
ride if I see him again. I don't know what my wife is supposed to do. Lyft has
a noticeably higher quality driver base. I highly recommend Lyft.

------
pavornyoh
Holy Moses. That was one crazy driver. In the voicemail, he sounded very
unprofessional. Glad the woman in the article was not hurt and Uber reached
out to her personally.

------
edoceo
I prefer cabs to the bloated arrogant "unicorn" that violates laws and calls
it innovative.

